# Router Raizer; Yeh or nay



## ronpod (Jan 14, 2010)

If you have used the Router Raizer with your plunge router were you satisfied with it and would you recommend it? I am building an RT and am considering using the Router Raizer rather than the more expensive router lifts.

Thanks


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I use it on my Oak Park table with a Hitachi M12V. I LOVE it! Highly recommended!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd your post Deb

======



CanuckGal said:


> I use it on my Oak Park table with a Hitachi M12V. I LOVE it! Highly recommended!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I have one in a table with a Hitachi M12V & it works great.


----------



## billfasttax (Feb 3, 2010)

Have used it for a year with my PC router. Works great.


----------



## ronpod (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback. I have ordered the RR from Infinity Tools but they seem a little slow on filling the order. It should be a good addition to my old PC 7529 in the shop made table that I am building.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Just a note, read the installation instructions COMPLETELY before you start installing it. There are some helpful tips that you will miss if you do it step by step. And you must follow the instructions exactly, even if they sound weird, it will all make sense in the end. Don't ask how I know this....


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

+1 on CanuckGal.
I installed one on a tabled Festool OF2000 with some help over the phone from the designer, as there are no instructions for that router. Works fine, but I'm still in the market for a router lift once I find a company who makes a good 220v motor that fits one. (not a plunge lift)


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

laxknut said:


> +1 on CanuckGal.
> I installed one on a tabled Festool OF2000 with some help over the phone from the designer, as there are no instructions for that router. Works fine, but I'm still in the market for a router lift once I find a company who makes a good 220v motor that fits one. (not a plunge lift)


That is the same problem I had with the 1400. No lift support from third party vendors. I have run close to 1000 board feet of wood in the last few months through a Milwaukee set up in PRL V2 and find the power more than adequate.

What routers are readily available in your area?


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

timbertailor said:


> What routers are readily available in your area?


Just about all the major names with the exception of Porter Cable. The problem is that many of the U.S. based(or formerly U.S. based- Now ?) companies offer only a limited number of models to the Euro market. Take Milwaukee for example, 1 router- a model that is only 1010 watts- thats it.
Only this year have I been able to find a fixed base router over here, the Bosch EVS kit and the Makita equiv. 
My plan is to ship over a 110v Milwaukee motor and use it with a voltage reduction transformer in a PRL V2 as you do.
I also have the OF1400 but it would be underpowered for my under table purposes and most of the time it is connected to a Leigh tenoning jig as I do a lot of M/Ts.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

laxknut said:


> Just about all the major names with the exception of Porter Cable. The problem is that many of the U.S. based(or formerly U.S. based- Now ?) companies offer only a limited number of models to the Euro market. Take Milwaukee for example, 1 router- a model that is only 1010 watts- thats it.
> Only this year have I been able to find a fixed base router over here, the Bosch EVS kit and the Makita equiv.
> My plan is to ship over a 110v Milwaukee motor and use it with a voltage reduction transformer in a PRL V2 as you do.
> I also have the OF1400 but it would be underpowered for my under table purposes and most of the time it is connected to a Leigh tenoning jig as I do a lot of M/Ts.


Does your voltage reduction transformer also convert 50hz to 60hz?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

laxknut said:


> Just about all the major names with the exception of Porter Cable. The problem is that many of the U.S. based(or formerly U.S. based- Now ?) companies offer only a limited number of models to the Euro market. Take Milwaukee for example, 1 router- a model that is only 1010 watts- thats it.
> Only this year have I been able to find a fixed base router over here, the Bosch EVS kit and the Makita equiv.
> My plan is to ship over a 110v Milwaukee motor and use it with a voltage reduction transformer in a PRL V2 as you do.
> I also have the OF1400 but it would be underpowered for my under table purposes and most of the time it is connected to a Leigh tenoning jig as I do a lot of M/Ts.


Once again, us spoiled Americans get all the toys!!!!

I hear your frustration. We tend to take these things for granted.

Send pictures once you get your table all together. Should be impressive!


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Great Tool*

I use the RR in my Rockler table paired to a Triton TRA001 and love it. It's smooth as silk (so far, about a year old now).

good luck with your purchase,
Bob Carreiro


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

jlord said:


> Does your voltage reduction transformer also convert 50hz to 60hz?


________________________

I've yet to buy a transformer, but I'm looking at one of these:

110V Site Transformers : Buy 110V Site Transformers at Axminster Power Tool Centre 

I have not looked into this for a while as I've invested in new tools in 230v/50hz 

Quote-"Once again, us spoiled Americans get all the toys!!!!"

Routers and related jigs, fences, lifts etc. are the only tools I would say are lacking in supply in Europe, and companies like Festool seem to be working to remedy this problem. For the most part, shops use stationary spindle shapers/molders to do the jobs often done on router tables in the U.S.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

laxknut said:


> ________________________
> 
> I've yet to buy a transformer, but I'm looking at one of these:
> 
> ...



Bill,
I did not see if the transformer you linked to also converts from 50hz to 60hz.

As a side note you pm'd me about my location. I answered back. Yes, that's the area I live in. Seafare Inn is still there. I just went to eye doc on Fri 2/5 at Jordan rd & Whittier bl.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bill,

If you look at the motor nameplate for many universal motor tools (including routers) they will operate on a wide range of frequencies and some even work on DC as long as the voltage is correct.

I've uploaded the manual for my Porter Cable 7518 and if you look on page 18 of the manual, it re-enforces this. It doesn't specifically address that model of router but indicates many PC power tables do. I'd be surprised to find they're the only one.



laxknut said:


> ________________________
> 
> I've yet to buy a transformer, but I'm looking at one of these:
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Bill,
> 
> If you look at the motor nameplate for many universal motor tools (including routers) they will operate on a wide range of frequencies and some even work on DC as long as the voltage is correct.
> 
> I've uploaded the manual for my Porter Cable 7518 and if you look on page 18 of the manual, it re-enforces this. It doesn't specifically address that model of router but indicates many PC power tables do. I'd be surprised to find they're the only one.


The manual only goes to page 16


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

James, Jim meant page "8" under motor.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

In Sweden we run +/- 230v/50hz. 
The small 3000w jobsite transformers I've found do not modify the frequency rating. This applies even to a model which is made in the U.K. specifically for using U.S. made tools, even sporting a female Nema outlet.
All of my 230v tools Makita, Milwaukee, Festool, Elu- are labeled 50-60 hertz. 

sorry, I don't mean to derail the thread.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

jlord said:


> The manual only goes to page 16


Typo.. try page 8.

If a universal motor designed for 60Hz is run at 50 Hz, it would be expected to run at 5/6 of the speed although the electronics in the newer ones may compensate for that. *If* there was going to be a problem running a universal motor at 50 Hz, it would be one of overheating due to the slower fan speed but since VS routers are designed to run at these slower speeds that shouldn't be a problem either unless, perhaps it was running at 5/6 speed and you had the VS at its slowest setting.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## snorky (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm new to this forum, but I've been looking at these raisers/lifts and decided it may be more cost effective for me to get a spindle moulder instead, as I don't have a decent table and only a budget 1/2" router.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

laxknut said:


> +1 on CanuckGal.
> I'm still in the market for a router lift once I find a company who makes a good 220v motor that fits one. (not a plunge lift)





snorky said:


> I'm new to this forum, but I've been looking at these raisers/lifts and decided it may be more cost effective for me to get a spindle moulder instead, as I don't have a decent table and only a budget 1/2" router.


If you take a look at the Trend T11 you will find that it does not need a lift as "above the table" adjustment is built in 
Trend T11 1/2 Router in Case : Buy Trend T11 1/2 Router in Case at Axminster Power Tool Centre

This is becoming more usual.


----------



## snorky (Feb 8, 2010)

That's currently what I'm looking at. I don't have room for a spindle moulder, but there are cheaper places to get the Trend


----------



## aivenyy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have one CNC router, it works well.


----------



## ronpod (Jan 14, 2010)

The Router Raizer arrived and I spent an afternoon installing it. All the advice about reading the instructions were spot on. I additionally found that I had to chase the threads with a tap to make it work smoothly. Now that it is installed I am very happy with how it works on my PC. The aluminum router plate is now drilled to accomodate the crank. 

The formica has been installed on both sides of my baltic berch laminated table. The edge banding is red oak and now I must route the slot for the router plate...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad to hear it lived up to the hype  It really does simplify some trickier routing operations.


----------



## Curt Doles (Feb 22, 2010)

I installed one about a year ago on my ELU (Now the Dewalt 625). It has worked really well. I also did their bit extension/quick change and I'm real hapy with that too!

Curt


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

*Router Raizer - nothing bad*

I haven't been able to find anything bad about this kit. I think I'll try one out.

I'd still like to know how it compares to a router in a lift.


----------

